# White chimple



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Hi,

Today i arrived home and i saw that my Compressus injured his chimple and became white. Yesterday i cutted some plants in his tank and removed a big plant to give him more room, also i did the weekly water change and the chimple looked normal as always. 
Is this just caused by rubbing it against the windows/stones or whatever .. or is it something else ?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: looks like a normal pimple (chimple







)

should go away when he decides to stop raming the glass


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

a nice current and maybe some fast dithers will keep him occupied and will let it heal


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

I covered up the whole tank with a big towel... so he can't see anything to attack.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

it looks like it's getting worse every day , i'll try to get a good pic of it


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

some other pics :


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

some other pics :


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

last :


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Fairly common, its a callous type growth (often called a "tumor") caused by running into the glass or the fish rubbing itself constantly. Fact is, most of these are harmless. Occasional ones might have a encrusted parasite. Other's there maybe a blood vessel connection so, excising them could result in a bigger problem. In the past, I used to remove these off the fish because it was unsightly. However, I found it easier to just let it go and eventually it "cured" itself when the fish was given better living conditions (bigger tank and blocking off sides).


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

looks like its about to explode sh*t better fix it soon


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Thnx frank







,

I'm glad it's nothing really serious. I guess i need to get him/her a bigger tank to prevent the raming thing. But (s)he's a really agressive little fishy so if that would help...? i dunno ... maybe i should get him/her some company too like shutter13 said. Anyway thanks again


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

If the growth does burst, just watch for any secondary infections. They usually break on their own and your left with some torn skin. Heals quickly, but like I said, watch for secondary infection.

Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

hastatus said:


> If the growth does burst, just watch for any secondary infections. They usually break on their own and your left with some torn skin. Heals quickly, but like I said, watch for secondary infection.
> 
> Good luck and keep us updated.


 When something changes i'll let you know, DonH talked about cutting the *tumor away with a razor blade and disinfect the wound with betadine. 
I guess that's an option too, but i guess i could never do that







I'll try the "do nothing untill.." methode instead. 
At the moment i have the tank covered up with a towel so (s)he will see nothing interesting moving outside the tank, and give it some rest that way.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats looking bad

great that u got alot of good advice and good luck


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

wooow dats not good frans


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

well the pimple did burst and it healed up very nice back to "normal" thnx for all the help !


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

killarbee said:


> well the pimple did burst and it healed up very nice back to "normal" thnx for all the help !


 i had a feeling it would... got any updated pics?


----------

